# Anyone tried the 'Drop Weight' stuff from Asda?



## Fabmumof3

Hi just realised there is a weightloss forum on here! Has anyone lost weight or have any info on the 'Drop Weight' diet stuff (its like Slimfast but cheaper!). Its sold by Asda. My friend did it for 8 days last week and lost 11lbs!! So ive got some shakes, soup and meal bars to try. Im not very good at 'regular' diets so i thought id try this. Im currently 5'6" and weight just under 11 stone but ideally id like to be 10 stone. Also anyone know how to get rid of a baggy belly after 3 kids??? Thanks


----------



## Inge

I never knew asda did a slimfast style range!:wacko:
Im might have a look at it today. I might get some next week when I get paid. Sorry I cant give any advice but hopefully someone knows about it and can give some advice x

linky to website - https://www.dropweight.com/how-it-works/the-programmes/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya

Ive recently come off SF because of the amount of sugar in it was giving me side effects. 
I cant find 'drop weight' products in asda, found 'measure up' they contain high sugar to.. now if this doesnt bother you then go for it. I was on average consuming 60g of sugar a day! on 1200 cal diet, 2000 cal diet should be 40g of sugar a day. 
If you dont exercise to burn this sugar off you will gain the fat it will add pounds. I was doing 40min exercise day on slimfast so thankfully never gained any lbs.

Good luck.


----------



## Inge

Mmm... the amount of sugar is off putting. Im just gonna keep at the diet and exercise.


----------



## Vici

I'm doing it (well Tesco own not Asda) and haven't been exercising and have lost 8lbs in 3 weeks (week 3 didn't count as i didn't stick to it 1 bit!!). It is high sugar but its a price i am happy to pay for losing weight!! Lots of meal replacement style diets will have down sides but at the end of the day, if you lose weight on them, IMO it outweighs any down sides!! Its an easy diet for lots of people to follow who stuggle with other things!!


----------



## Inge

Mmm... btu too much sugar is bad for you. Eating lots of sweet sugary diet products cant be good for you, surely? Sugar is just as bad as fat isnt it?


----------



## Vici

It's lactose sugar. I found some info out on it but I'm on my Ipod at the min so can't get it. It's a diet programme that has stood the test of time IMO and if it didn't work it wouldn't still be about. Yes people say that these kind of diets work and then you put all the weight back on - this is only true if you go back to old eating habits which is also true of any diet. I am on ultraslim and I split shakes with meal bars and they are 8g of sugar x


----------



## Vici

Just found it 

The majority of sugar that is in the Slim-Fast Shakes is lactose (natural milk sugar), due to the fact that the Shake is a milk-based Shake. *In fact, the amount of fat-free milk in the Ready-to-Drink Shakes is about equivalent to drinking an 8 ounce glass of milk. *Therefore, 12 grams of sugar are the lactose. *There are 6 grams of added sugar to the Shakes to enhance the flavor. *This is equivalent to less than 1.25 teaspoons of sugar. *(A teaspoon of sugar = 5 grams of sugar).

These are the pre mares and I know people who use water or soya milk to make up from tins so I assume the sugar intake is less. X


----------



## Inge

Thanks for clearing it up for me. Its just in my mind all sugar is bad for you :blush:
I might try it in august. Is it quite expensive to follow a shake diet? How long are you planning to follow the plan for? Also do you have an example of a typical days diet and exercise so I get a clearer view? Sorry for the demands :kiss:


----------



## Vici

TBH if i didn't need to lose weight by my wedding i wouldn't be doing it. I can lose 1-2lb a week just exercising and cutting out crap but i want to lose a bit more than that and i can lose 3-4lb a week on Ultraslim. I have terrible motivation and willpower and need something quite strict to keep me on track. This def isn't the case for everyone!

An avaerage day

Breakfast - shake
Snack - Piece of fruit
Lunch - meal bar
Snack - snackajacks/french fries/wotsits (anything under 100cal)
Dinner - Chicken breast, poato wedges/jacket pot, salad/veg
Snack - options hot chocolate

I try to drink at least 2 litres of water/no sugar squash and i also try to limit my diet coke intake to 1 can per day! :)


----------

